
Say hi to Curse, the newest member of the Twitch family - minimaxir
https://blog.twitch.tv/twitch-and-curse-8ae2b20acf91
======
justindocanto
For those of you wondering "why would/did Curse make a chat app"?

A: It's a niche chat app for gamers to use while gaming, in order to
communicate as a team.

From my understanding, it was meant to be a low resource alternative to skype.
It's hard to play games like League when skype is eating up your
resources/bandwidth/etc.

------
niftich
Wait, when did Curse go from an addon manager and a community around sharing
mods to a Skype/Discord clone? Was it always that, or is this a relatively
recent development?

It's interesting how Twitch doubling down on its 'this where gamers go'
audience. I wonder what the corporate owner, Amazon, has to gain from this.
It's true that gamers respond well to ads about high-margin computer parts,
but do their motives go beyond ad serving to actual community building?

~~~
Washuu
The Curse Voice product was being internally developed in early 2014. I
believe the planning/thoughts for it were happening before then, but it has
been long enough that I forgot some of the details. I would have to ping the
project lead for additional clarification.

Disclaimer: I work for Curse.

~~~
stevenwiles
Did you work in the San Francisco office? I was also a Curse employee at the
time.

~~~
Washuu
Nope, only in Huntsville.

------
unsignedqword
Slack, Curse, Discord, Rocket.Chat...all these new chat apps feel like clones
of each other. They're all web/electron-based apps with very similar
interfaces and design and they only seem to differ by maybe one or two
features, if at all

~~~
emourujarvi
I use slack at work. Apart from a few special clipboard paste types (like
images and other file type sharing), the app seems to offer almost purely only
written communication. Integration to other systems might be its strength (via
its app directory).

By looking at "curse vs discord" feature list at the bottom of
[https://www.curse.com/](https://www.curse.com/), both curse and discord seem
to have much more to offer than slack.

I had not heard of rocket.chat. By quickly looking at its features, it seems
pretty similar to slack.

